
Ask HN: Incognito as default mode in browsers? - grezql
For the paste month I have noticed that I have been browsing the internet with firefox in incognito mode (private mode).<p>What if we could modify Firefox to use incognito as the normal mode with the ability to whitelist few domains like Outlook, netflix and various other forums I use? By whitelisting these domains the browser will remember the session&#x2F;cookies.
======
nikonyrh
I would like to actually to have a separate "cookie jar" for each new tab I
open via Ctrl+T, but have it shared if I open a link into a new tab.

Even Incognito tabs share cookies and sessions :( Any suggestions?

~~~
grezql
i think firefox already has that, i dont use it so i cant remember its name.

~~~
nikonyrh
[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/temporary-
con...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/temporary-containers/)

This seems to be one, found from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19026396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19026396)

